# I will file reference against CJP: Dr Abdul Basit



## sonicboom

I will file reference against CJP: Dr Abdul Basit 

ISLAMABAD: Dr Abdul Basit, counsel for federation has said he will file reference against Chief Justice of Pakistan (CJP) Iftikhar Muhammad Chaudhry for using political tactics in Supreme Court (SC) during hearing of a set of petitions filed against certain provisions of 18th amendment. 

Dr Abdul Basit said this while talking to the media persons here Monday after hearing of multiple petitions filed against 18th amendment in SC. 

He alleged that proceedings in the Supreme Court on Monday was a conspiracy to create differences between the federation and the presidency. 

I was forced by the court that I should tell the name of my client to the court. I accept this mistake. This is a professional dishonesty on my part. However not only I but the court is also involved in this illegal act, he said. 

Federations counsel said he had the understanding from the outset of the proceedings that political tactics would be used during the hearing as only two judges were giving remarks during the hearing of the case. 

Dr Abdul Basit said he would send a letter to the president for filing of a reference against the CJP and then it would be at the discretion of the president to file reference in Supreme Judicial Council against the CJP.

ONLINE - International News Network


----------



## Evil Flare

he can't do anything ...


----------



## fatman17

he has resigned as govt advocate in the 18th amendment case


----------



## BATMAN

Do we have any doubt of CJ being the political judge?
He refused the orders of President of Pakistan twice and lead protests for his reinstatement together with political leaders.


----------



## bc040400065

BATMAN said:


> Do we have any doubt of CJ being the political judge?
> He refused the orders of President of Pakistan twice and lead protests for his reinstatement together with political leaders.



The CJ is not political judge please . and he and supreme court are not bound to act according to the executive Office holder's orders. They are only bound to the constitution, so supreme court has to do what constitution allows and not what any president wishes. 
And the Also president or any executive office holder has no constitutional right to give "order" to the supreme court or any judge of the SC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## serenader

Its ironically funny that this Mr.Basit accepts his dishonesty and in the same breath blame the CJ of the same. Choor ka bhai girah cut, Tarkari & co this whole cult of feudal lords deserve to be killed slowly in choraha, one finger a week.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

